# False positive???



## Emski (May 2, 2007)

Hello to all! 
I am new to this i usually only read but i really would appreciate some advice if possible!

Ive been taking Clomid for 3 months and since then my cyles have been 28, 31 and today i'm at 32. so i couldn't resist (you all know what it's like!!!) and i got a faint positive on a Boots test so i tested again with another brand and again i got a faint positive. the only thing is i dont feel pregnant!!!! i have no symptoms what so ever! i can book Drs app tomorrow and have a blood test but i'm not gonna get the result till mid week and i cant get it out of my mind. DH just keeps saying 'dont get your hopes up' and he doesnt want anyone to know until we know for def.

i really dont mean to be insensitive to all you still TTC and hey- i may still be TTC (i'm trying to get with the lingo)!

Any advice would be helpful and at least sharing this all with you stops me phoning my friends (even though i really really want to).

Thanks Emski


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Emski

Has your test got a colour on the faint line, try reading the package you have and see if it has an evaporation line they should warn if this.  An evaporation line doesn't have a colour normally though.  But if your test has a faint colour that sounds like it could be positive.  I don't think at such an early stage you can count on symptoms as they can occur in neg or positive results.xx good luck


----------



## Emski (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
Both have coloured lines! i want to do another but i think i really need to wait for the first morning sample!
Thanks again!
Emski


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

just to add First Response is one of the best early testing brands, it tests at quite low HCG levels.


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hi you dont normally get false positives only false negatives

fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

I have never heard of anyone getting 2 faint lines and it being a false negative. I am sure that each day they will just get darker and darker. Congratulations on your  
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations hun ..sounds like good news x
Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi - congratulations on your  .  

Two faint positives would be VERY unlikely!!  You're very early on, so you're unlikely to get a dark line just yet, so don't be disheartened.  I had three very faint positives last week and the drs blood tests  have confirmed that I am definitely pregnant, too. So welcome to the club!!

Lesley x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Lesley I hadn't heard that you were pregnant ..congratulations hun x 
Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, five weeks tomorrow... but am holding my breath until the seven week scan before I truely believe it.  

Fingers and toes crossed (makes the heparin injecting a bit of a challenge..)

Lx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

ha ha will cross mine for you too hun x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*hi hun

I too think its positive! I was dumbfounded when i did a test and it came up positive as the only symptoms i had was no period! All those dreaded 2ww's i was analysing every symptom, and when i finally became pregnant i didnt even know! 

Im 6 weeks now, and still no real symptoms - just tiredness, no sore boobs, sickness or anything!

Enjoy every minute of it hun

Congratulations!

Sparkles x*


----------



## Emski (May 2, 2007)

Hello again!
Just to say thank you all for your well wishes and the congrats i got off people. well you were all right I AM PREGNANT (i dont know how to do the flashing BFP!!) 
I cant believe it i really cant. ive spent 2 years worrying if i will get pregnant and now i am i'm worrying about staying pregnant!! my last period was June 21st so i think that makes me 5 weeks. I have no symptoms what so ever- i think thats why i dont/cant believe it. i really wish i could have an early scan but in east yorkshire i'm sure you only get one at 12 and 20 weeks.

     he he i found it!

thanks to you all again and sorry it's taken so long but i didnt expect anyone to write anything!

Thanks 
Emski x x x


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Emski

Congratulations!  Fantastic news about your BFP.  Have a healthy and happy pregnancy hun.

Are you sure you can't have an early scan?  I know if I ever get that far (sorry, when I get that far!) I will have a scan at 7 weeks.  Give your clinic a call and see what they can do.

Keep us up to date on your pregnancy.

TG x


----------



## Emski (May 2, 2007)

i will give them a call tomorrow. Thanks again. i'll def keep you informed.


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

ALL THE BEST IN YOUR PREGNANCY

Nicky xxxx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations - didn't doubt it for a minute!  

My LMP was 20th June, so we're only a day apart on dates... let me know if you'd like a pregnancy buddy (assuming we're both ok at seven weeks!)

Lesley


----------



## Emski (May 2, 2007)

thanks Lesley- sounds like a great idea. Congratulations to you too- he he he how wierd is it i still keep saying "i cant believe it"!

Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Fingers and Toes!!  Am feeling very positive at the moment.  Also noticed that we have similar health problems, so we have even more in common too. 

I can't believe it either, but think it'll sink in when I have the scan at seven (ish )weeks.  Did you manage to wangle an early scan?  

L


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

hun,

Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------

